# steam



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

if only l didn't have school this looks like something to go to 

http://www.steam-era.com/

let me know what ya think


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

jbetts
The Milton show is one of the great ones I've been many times
Good link

Archie


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks jbetts for finding these Canadian :canada: shows. This one looks like a really good one for fans of steam tractors. And don't complain about school too much. An education is a "tool" that you will use the rest of your life. Make sure you have good "tools" in your tool box and not crap and life will be easier than it will be for those that throw their opportunity away. I meet guys all the time with one rusty wrench and bent screw driver in their head. They hope one day to be able to ask folks if they "want fries with that?" as a major achievement. Use your chance in school to get the complete "tool set". Okay?


----------

